# Google-Analytics WTF?



## unconventional (May 6, 2008)

WTF is google-analytics? I can no longer view pics on this site and I'm very very angry. When I click on say a NGD thread the pics never load. It just says, transferring data from google-analytics.com and the pictures never load. No pop up blockers, no nothing. I tried IE and Mozilla, same thing.

Any ideas?


----------



## Chris (May 6, 2008)

Analytics is inserted into every page, but they don't interact with pics at all. Probably some random FF setting.


----------



## ibznorange (May 7, 2008)

Chris, does the analytics stuff load on the page before the pictures? What if thats running, never completing on his end, and so the pictures never load?
I had that issue with something a while back, like 2 years ago, on an emulation site


----------



## supertruper1988 (May 7, 2008)

I have found that using Vistapoop wirelessly will cause the pics to not work sometimes


----------



## Stitch (May 7, 2008)

I've had this problem a couple of times before, but I've generally found its a product of having a very busy browser. I generally have several tabs (read 30+) open when it starts to happen, and restarting my browser and preening back all the tabs seems to help no end. It doesn't bother me after that.

The other option is to go out and have a walk in the sun.


----------



## DomitianX (May 7, 2008)

If you are at work or something, there could be a firewall that is blocking google analytics. Usually images load last when the browser loads a page and if it takes a long time trying to talk to google analytics, it could time out the browser before it has time to load the images.

We have that problem on our corporate network occasionally.


----------



## Chris (May 7, 2008)

Analytics is javascript, so yeah, if you have a lot going on that would happen.


----------

